# Start up business



## welshknight (Jun 21, 2009)

BRITISH EXPAT SEEKS GOOD ADVICE & GUIDANCE ON NEW BUSINESS VENTURE - SAFETY TRAINING CENTRE / SCHOOL. VERY EARLY STAGES 

layball:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

welshknight said:


> BRITISH EXPAT SEEKS GOOD ADVICE & GUIDANCE ON NEW BUSINESS VENTURE - SAFETY TRAINING CENTRE / SCHOOL. VERY EARLY STAGES
> 
> layball:


As the Cypriots are not the slightest bit bothered about safety in any form I would say don't bother. It's a no goer.
They do not adhere to any EU safety laws whether its in the workplace, at home, on the roads or at play. You would be wasting your time and any money you invested in any sort of safety training.

Oh and please do not shout. Take your caps off. Thanks


----------



## welshknight (Jun 21, 2009)

*no-goer*



Veronica said:


> As the Cypriots are not the slightest bit bothered about safety in any form I would say don't bother. It's a no goer.
> They do not adhere to any EU safety laws whether its in the workplace, at home, on the roads or at play. You would be wasting your time and any money you invested in any sort of safety training.
> 
> Oh and please do not shout. Take your caps off. Thanks




I had noticed this once or twice thats why I thought it may work out!!....culture and education eh!.....well, I am open for other suggests on a business venture no Fish & Chips or pub please. The Cyprus Gov / EU should enforce safety laws like UK but thats the UK.


----------

